# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  D. buzzattii - Anyone?

## clownonfire

Hi all,

I'm looking for D. buzzatti. I know it's a stretch. But. They are available. And they are perfect for Atelopus.

Does anyone carry these feeders? And ship, of course?

Thanks,

Eric

----------


## clownonfire

This is what I am looking for (look under E. Buzzati): Springhalen - Homegrown Frogs and Feeders

Eric

----------

